# Rinovia



## Gloria

Can anyone help me with information about HM Trawler Rinovia, sunk by a mine off Falmouth November 1940? My grandfather engineman Thomas Johnson was lost with the ship. I would also appreciate any information about the survivours and how they were rescued. Gloria


----------



## treeve

You can get a casualty report from CWGC site, which occasionally has some details. 
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2368176
Details of her and a photograph on the FLOAT site
http://float-trawlers.lancashire.go...xOiJWRVNTRUxfVFlQRSI7czoyOiJTVCI7fQ==&pg=1595
also on 
http://www.uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/7143.html
She is in Toghill
Hit a mine two miles off St Anthony lighthouse.
It depends what other replies you get.


----------



## Santos

Hi Gloria,

Rinovia - 1931 launched as 'Blakkur' Built at Beverley by CWG. owned by Rinovia SFC of Grimsby 

1938 port reg : GY.378. Was renamed Rinovia, same owner. 

1939 Requisitioned in Aug & converted to a Mine Sweeper 

1940 grounded at Dartmouth in Sept but refloated, lost to mine 02.11.40 approx 2 miles from St Anthony Light.


Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## davetodd

Santos said:


> Hi Gloria,
> 
> Rinovia - 1931 launched as 'Blakkur' Built at Beverley by CWG. owned by Rinovia SFC of Grimsby
> 
> 1938 port reg : GY.378. Was renamed Rinovia, same owner.
> 
> 1939 Requisitioned in Aug & converted a Mine Sweeper
> 
> 1940 grounded at Dartmouth in Sept but refloated, lost to mine 02.11.40approx 2 miles from St Anthony Light.
> 
> Picture *HERE*
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Chris.


Chris, I think the image you have linked is the later Rinovia, not GY378!
Regards
Dave


----------



## Santos

Dave,

The pic is allegedly prior to her conversion to a m/s trawler. However you could be right looking at her. I will remove pic just in case.

Chris.


----------



## davetodd

Santos said:


> Dave,
> 
> The pic is allegedly prior to her conversion to a m/s trawler. However you could be right looking at her. I will remove pic just in case.
> 
> Chris.


OK Chris
The image is of a Rinovia, but that one was built in 1948.
Regards
Dave


----------



## Steve Farrow

Dave is absolutely right, this is the BLAKKUR later RINOVIA.

Steve


----------



## Santos

There is an echo around here. (EEK)


----------



## Gloria

Thank you very much for your help. I have followed up the leads and have some useful information. However I have a photo of my grandfather with the crew of the Rinovia, but no names to go with the photo,and was hoping someone could suggest how I could find a crew list . gloria


----------



## treeve

Have you not obtained your Casualty Report? That will give crew list at 1940. Write quoting your grandfather's name the date and the name Rinovia, they are extremely helpful, and make no charge.


----------



## RickBlaine

Fyi, also see Victory at Sea 01 at about 5:54. Regrets for your loss.


----------



## gil mayes

Water under the bridge, but she was requisitioned on 31 August 1939 for service as a minesweeper at a hire rate of £240.2.5d per month and taken off hire, 2 November 1940 following her loss.
Gil.


----------



## wbeedie

http://www.rnpatrolservice.org.uk/forum/ try this site as it was a trawler probably part of the Royal Navy Patrol Service and have found plenty of help on it for my own research


----------



## gkh151

Gloria,

If you look at the link below you will find photo's and newspare cutting about the loss along with crew lists and awards given.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?138689

I hope this helps.


Graham


----------



## Wendy Owen

Hi
Royal Naval Patrol Service Memorial at Lowestoft for the Rinovia.

http://www.rnps.lowestoft.org.uk/memorial/memorial_name2.htm
JOHNSON
Panel 3, Column 2.
Engineman THOMAS MAVIN, DSM
Trawler
LT/X. ET, RNR. (Patrol Service). H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940. Age 42. Husband of Emily L. Johnson, of North Shields, Northumberland.

Notes and Comments: Hired August 1939 as minesweeper, sunk by mine off Falmouth (Toghill: Trawlers2; Colledge: Ships RN Vol2)

Now click here to look up the Panel n Column No's
http://www.rnps.lowestoft.org.uk/memorial/memorial.htm

I would think the museum would be interested in any facts about Thomas Johnson and any other sailors from this disaster.

Regards
Wend


----------



## Wendy Owen

I forgot to mention that there was only 1 survivor from the Rinovia and that was the Captain.
I know this to be true as my neighbour's father lost his life in this disaster.
The Captain made a personal visit to her mother and told her this fact and that he has to live with the loss of his men for the rest of his life.
As to how the Captain survived is not known.

My neighbour has been to visit the museum and memorial in Lowestoft and there are plenty of photographs of the sailors, including one of her father.
She also has a book about the Rinovia, when she finds it for me, I will post the details on this thread so others maybe able to obtain a copy.

Wendy


----------



## Wendy Owen

British minesweeping trawler HMT Rinovia hit a mine and sank 10 miles south of St. Austell, Cornwall, England, United Kingdom, killing 15. Taken from 1940 Timeline WW2 Database.

The Skipper/Captain at time of disaster was a 

William Postlethwaite, RNR
Born 10 Apr 1891 Higher Bebington, Cheshire
Died 16 Jun 1942	(51)	HMS Tranquil
21 May 1940	T/Lt.

Warship Commands listed for William Postlethwaite, RNR
Ship	Rank	Type	From	To
HMS Rinovia	T/Lt.	MS Trawler	14 Oct 1940	2 Nov 1940
HMS Tranquil (FY 920)	T/Lt.	MS Trawler	12 Jun 1941	16 Jun 1942 (+)
Career information
Born 10 April 1891 in Higher Bebington, Cheshire, to Isaac (John) POSTLETHAWITE and Emma nee WHITFIELD.

More information at Hurst War Memorial. http://www.warmemorial.org.uk/ww2.php?p=17
extract taken from the above link.....
""On 2nd November 1940 H.M.T. Rinovia struck an enemy mine off Falmouth in Cornwall and sank in 48 seconds. Fourteen men lost their lives and 9 were saved. William was among the survivors that were picked up and taken to hospital in Falmouth. He arrived home on 6th November for 14 days survivors leave""

So whilst on his survivors leave this must have been when he visited my neighbours' mother. I will tell my neighbour that 9 did survive.

Does anyone know how many crew would have been on the Rinovia ???

Wendy


----------



## Wendy Owen

Here are the names of those who died on the Rinovia
http://www.rnps.lowestoft.org.uk/memorial/memorial_vessel2.htm

Can anyone explain what the LT/IX etc mean ???


Panel 2, Column 1. BURWOOD	: Seaman FREDERICK WILLIAM
LT/IX. 173603. RN. Patrol Service. H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940.


Panel 3, Column 3. GLADWELL	: Sto. STANLEY THOMAS
LT/X. 1O363, S. RNR. (Patrol Service). H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940. Age 23. Hus*band of Frances Gladwell, of Cleethorpes, Lincolnshire.


Panel 3, Column 3. GRACE	: Sto. LAURENCE
LT/KX. 105751. RN. Patrol Service. H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940. Age 41. Son of Thomas and Sarah Ann Grace, of Selby, Yorkshire; husband of Marjorie Grace (nee Brookes), of Selby.


Panel 3, Column 2. JOHNSON	: Engineman THOMAS MAVIN, DSM
LT/X. ET, RNR. (Patrol Service). H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940. Age 42. Husband of Emily L. Johnson, of North Shields, Northumberland.


Panel 4, Column 2. MERCER	: Ord. Sea. JOHN HARRIS
LT/JX. 195265. RN. Patrol Service. H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940. Age 19. Son of John Hayward Mercer and Fannie Violet Mercer, of Bay Roberts, Newfoundland.


Panel 2, Column 3. MORRISON	: Seaman JOHN
LT/X. 17888A. RNR. (Patrol Service). H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940.


Panel 4, Column 1. NEEDHAM	: Sto. 2nd Cl. JOHN
LT/KX. 111937. RN. Patrol Service. H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940.


Panel 4, Column 1. PENISTONE	: Sto. HARRY
LT/KX. 101772. RN. Patrol Service. H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940.


Panel 4, Column 2. SADLER	: Seaman-Cook REGINALD CHARLES
LT/JX. 164341. RN. Patrol Service. H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940.


Panel 4, Column 1. SANKEY	: Sto. 2nd Cl. JOSEPH EDWARD
LT/KX. 106198. RN. Patrol Service. H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940. Age 23. Son of Joseph Stanley Sankey and Frances Ann Sankey, of Stockton Heath, Cheshire.


Panel 4, Column 2. SHILLINGS	: Seaman-Steward ERNEST GEORGE
LT/JX. 174545. RN. Patrol Service. H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940. Age 23. Son of John W.M. and Eva E. Shillings, of Lowestoft, Suffolk.


Panel 1, Column 3. SMITH	: Second Hand JOHN
LT/X. 315B. RN.R (Patrol Service). H.M. Trawler Rinovia. 2nd November, 1940.

Notes and Comments: Hired August 1939 as minesweeper, sunk by mine off Falmouth (Toghill: Trawlers2; Colledge: Ships RN Vol2)

Wendy


----------



## gil mayes

Wendy
RN Official Numbers (O.N.) in simple terms without going into the history of their evolution. 'LT' (Lowestoft) prefix was the depot (Welfare Authority) for the ratings in question. 
JX - Seamen & Comunications
KX - Stokers
LX - Cooks & Stewards
MX - All others
I have not met 'IX' I suspect that it is in fact 'JX' and some of the other O.Ns look possibly suspect.
RINOVIA (162861) ex Blakkur-38 (GY378) was requisitioned on 31 Aug 1939 at a hire rate of £240.2.5d per month. She foundered 2.9 miles SSE of St. Anthony Point, Falmouth on 2 Nov 1940 after striking a mine and was taken off hire on that date. (Admiralty Folio MT65-468 Requisitions M-Z)
Gil.


----------



## David Johnston

Hi Gloria, Hi All
I am investigating my own grandfather who, due to his age, appears in few records. He to died on the Rinovia KX (Stoker) 100171 James Johnston.
I only got his war record today so as I knew about the vessel I had no DOB for him etc so I will keep working.


----------



## Dawn Stewart

*L Grace*

My grandad also lost his life on the Rinovia. He was L Grace (stoker). I would be interested to know the details about Wendy's neighbour's book on this vessel if available please. Many thanks.


----------



## Gerrydunne

My mothers cousin, Joseph McGale, was the ships Telegraphist and he died on the Rinovia, his body was never found. He was 21. His father John was in the Royal Inniskilling Fusiliers, he died less than 2 years later. Joseph's name is on the Portsmouth Naval Memorial which I visited last year. I also visited Falmouth 4 years ago. Joseph was from Tattykeeran near Beragh in County Tyrone where his father had been the gate keeper at the level crossing.


----------



## Gerrydunne

Joseph McGale (21), Ordinary Telegraphist, RN, P/JX174777 was killed on the Rinovia as well on 02/11/1940.


----------



## Dawn Stewart

Very sad that father and son were both lost within 2 years. I have just been reading a couple of Rinovia related articles in newspaper archives. One is from July 1940 and is about Rinovia shooting down an enemy aircraft which machine gunned the trawler and the other from November 1940 is about how Chief Skipper Thomas Fraser D.S.C survived by clinging to a chart room table for half an hour until he was picked up by a boat from another trawler. The Rinovia crew were certainly made of strong stuff!


----------



## GemmaMcGale

I have just discovered (while doing my family tree) that my great-uncle Joseph McGale was part of the crew of the HM Trawler Rinovia. I understand alot of this discussion is from a few years ago but if anybody can assist me with photographs (Gloria) or more information about this, that would be great. My dad's family are from Beragh so this all ties in to his history!


----------



## David Long

*Rinovia crew member commemorated*

Rinovia Stoker Harry Penistone is commemorated on the War Memorial for the former Liverpool Farm School in Newton-le-Willows, near Warrington.
Most recently known as the Red Bank Community Home, back in 1940 it was an Approved School. 
Of the 10 military losses on the Memorial, four were in the Merchant Navy, with Penistone the only one in the RN. The School was stablished by the Liverpool Juvenile Reformatory Association in the 1850s - around the time the Association was also running the training ship Akbar, moored in the Sloyne on the Mersey. Perhaps there was a tradition of lads continuing into the Merchant and Royal Navy from the School.


----------



## Fiona Haley

Gloria said:


> Can anyone help me with information about HM Trawler Rinovia, sunk by a mine off Falmouth November 1940? My grandfather engineman Thomas Johnson was lost with the ship. I would also appreciate any information about the survivours and how they were rescued. Gloria


Hello Gloria, 
My grandfather, Leonard Coates, was a survivor from the HMS Rinovia, a minesweeper. 
They left Falmouth in October 1940. The ship was blown up, and only five men survived, the skipper plus four others, my grandfather being one of them. They were in the sea for 11 hours, floating on a table. 
Two spitfires flying overhead spotted them in the water. One flew on, but the other remained. He flew really low and gave the men a " thumbs-up" sign, so that they knew that he had seen them. He then continued to fly around them in circles so as to " mark their position / location".
The five of them were rescued in a motor boat. After this, my grandfather was assigned to shore duties and he was promoted to Master at Arms. 
I have a photo of three sailors, my grandfather, and two others . On the back of the photo it simply says Leonard, John and Snowy, and the fact that two of them died.
Fiona


----------

